# California Legal Catalytic Converter



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

Hi
I just took my car into the shop because of a check engine light. Turns out I need a new cat. I've been searching for deals online but no one sells California legal ones. Does anyone know a website that does? Also does anyone know if the dealer would replace the cat for me as a defect? I am not the first owner of the car but it has under 100k. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Just look in the DIY/FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4198025


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on the write-up.! A lot of useful information. I saw the recommended Magna Flow Cat (part #46035) its sold a very decent price in my opinion ($217 w/ free shipping). The only question I have now, is how good is the after-market Magna Flow cat compared to say, OEM? (other than the over $500 difference). Is anyone using the Magna flow now? Any other suggestions..? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gerryo619 (May 26, 2010)

bump


----------



## 29er (Feb 25, 2007)

Magnaflow makes good products in my experience. I don't see a reason not to just go with it. There may be other supposed "direct fit replacements" available, but you don't know the quality. Magnaflow is a reputable brand, so if you don't want to pay for OEM, go Magnaflow.

I'm currently using a tiny magnaflow 300 cell cat in a custom 2.5" pipe. I'm very happy with it. It is only 49 state legal though.


----------



## kwfarace (Jul 30, 2009)

im in the same boat as the OP...i also need a new cat, but wasnt sure if i should go with OEM, or magnaflow??? i have a magnaflow catback exhaust on the car now


----------



## focusfuri75 (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's what I did after I got a bad catalytic converter. 

I ordered the Techtonics 24 Valve downpipe and California legal High Flow Cat. 

No more codes, and the car sounds and pulls great, plus it's a straight bolt on with no modifications needed. 

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...oduct_info&cPath=2_14_287_291&products_id=603 

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...duct_info&cPath=2_14_287_291&products_id=1627 

True, it's more than just buying a cat, but it's also BOLT-ON, no welding required. 
It replaces the OEM one-piece downpipe/cat with a two-piece design flanged downpipe and cat. 

And it's a lot lighter than the stock piece as well  

Hope this helps, 


Laz


----------



## jackson1955 (Sep 11, 2011)

I know I'm jumping in a little late on this conversation, but someone recently pointed me to www.californialegalconverters.com , and I thought I'd share

seems pretty informative and catalog worked well for me. you have to know or get your EFN #, but that's no biggie and you really need to do that anyway

your situation is probably already solved, but maybe it'd be good for someone else


----------



## pushedpast (Aug 19, 2008)

I also run the TT downpipe and cat, connected to a 2.5 borla muffled exhaust, but i do run the cat and down pipe, it works great, is truly OE fit, but can be obnoxious to install, and i know TT makes a Cali legal converter for a few dollars more


----------

